# Distraction = No DP



## Question-Everything (Jun 30, 2012)

As much as I love this forum and the support the more often i'm on it the more I think about Dp and therefore the more Dp'd I get. I have gone through periods of my life on and off Dp, it's often scarry. I can pretty much say without doubt that i have mostly been living without Dp mostly because i forget about it and i'm perfectly fine (lol whatever that means).

Anyways I jus wanted to give an update on my situation.

I feel a little bit better lately i've been able to enjoy weed again (no excessively at all, at moderation) and i've grown a new good friend. Weather that has something to do with it i'm not sure.

I am farely certain i will allways have this disorder and noticing it more deffinently increases it's intensity. I can say that typing this thread is the most dp'd i've felt in about two and a half weeks lol. I'm fine with this becasue i'm more in touch with my "sane, normal" world than my dp "this is fake" world.

Anyway yeah...I hope everyone is doing well and I will most certaintly be checking this site less often though i'll still be around because like I said there WILL be a time where dp will come back full force just how it used to be.


----------



## Neko (Feb 18, 2006)

Good luck, glad you're feeling somewhat better and in touch


----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

I agree. I went from feeling 95% recovered just last weekend, to feeling exactly how I did when it started yesterday and today. This site does NOT help, but I cannot get myself away from it lol.


----------



## resinoptes (Jan 15, 2011)

I was depersonalized on October 15th 2010. I have felt a progression from the utterly hellish first six months, to a year where things at least did not deteriorate, to an agonizingly slow incremental recovery up until now. I do not feel that something as simple as whether I am viewing or active on dpselfhelp has any bearing on this. In my experience the damage done is quasi neurological, and heals with time. Most people recover after 5 years or so, not all, but many, I would say. Those who have had DP for longer please correct me, but I would say 5 to 10 years is average.


----------



## resinoptes (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh and I find lamotrigine combined with Rhodiola helpful.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Distraction doesn't get rid of DP. It helps, yeah, but it doesn't get rid of it. I was working in central London today in a hectic enviroment but I was still spaced out beyond all recognition and felt like nothing was real.


----------



## RichUK (Oct 6, 2011)

I think it depends on the type of distraction, if your doing something you want to do and enjoy doing your DR can go completely, but if as with me you are distracted by something stressful, which in itself causes DR on its own, only makes the feelings worse.


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

this site makes my dp way worse. i only coe back because there are a minority good people. we have to remember it is the internet a lot of dumb,immature, and ridiculous peope


----------

